# Oyster Bay - Gulf Shores



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone fish oyster bay off the intercostal in gulf shores? I mainly have been fishing out of Fort Morgan for the past 15 years but figured I'd give oyster bay a shot considering the weather for the next few days. Just wondering if its worth the short trip.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to fish it when I was a kid. Caught red, specks and drum there but it always seemed inconsistent. Dunno, I haven't spent much time there in recent years, I might be missing out on something


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

I may give it a try Monday because let's face it, any day on the water is better than a day at work! I'll post results whether good or bad.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Docs Holiday said:


> I may give it a try Monday because let's face it, any day on the water is better than a day at work! I'll post results whether good or bad.


 Find a drop off and fish it with a slip cork and live shrimp, that will probably be your best bet.


----------

